# Any Iowa GTO Owners?



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Bump....


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm just south of Omaha, close enough? We go to Council Bluffs every weekend to cruise the strip at least twice.


----------



## wkendtoy (May 10, 2008)

kansas city, not that far.


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

*Rock Island*

Just across the river from Davenport.


----------



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Omaha always in council bluffs though


----------



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

i live in fremont but im in omaha all the time


----------



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Holy cow....My first post had no response for two months I come back a year later and there is 5 responses....LOL.... I am West Des Moines Iowa... I drive through Davenport all the time on the way to Chi town....

Any one in central Iowa?


----------

